# GramIpod ou le dock phonographe



## touko (6 Septembre 2010)

Je me suis fabriqué un dock/enceinte gramophone pour mon ipod ... je suis assez content du résultat alors vu que c'est la partie bidouille matérielle je vous en fais profiter, avant que je le vende pour en fabriquer un autre


----------



## Anthony (7 Septembre 2010)

C'est dans la galerie d'iGeneration ;-)


----------



## touko (7 Septembre 2010)

hey cool merci  j'oubliais : y'a une enceinte Qdos Genesis 4 voies à l'intérieur, le son sort vraiment du pavillon ça donne un truc assez sympa


----------



## Anthony (7 Septembre 2010)

Non mais toi, va falloir qu'on parle ;-)


----------



## touko (7 Septembre 2010)

mais avec grand plaisir, quand tu veux ^^


----------



## Oracle (8 Septembre 2010)

Tout simplement excellent ! Bien joué


----------



## iPadOne (9 Septembre 2010)

J&#8217;adore si j&#8217;était pas si loin j&#8217;achète et je m&#8217;en sert pour mon iphone 4


----------



## Fìx (9 Septembre 2010)

Ohhh... J'avais cru lire "pornographe".... :rateau:

Bon bin j'me tire!... 






(ps : très sympa en effet! Bravo à toi!  )​


----------



## OPLO (29 Septembre 2010)

touko a dit:


> hey cool merci  j'oubliais : y'a une enceinte Qdos Genesis 4 voies à l'intérieur, le son sort vraiment du pavillon ça donne un truc assez sympa



J'aime beaucoup le résultat mais je suppose que la stéréo ne doit pas être terrible voire inexistante ?
Si tu veux obtenir un son exceptionnel pour pas cher (je pense que tu sais manier le fer à souder), tu peux aller faire un tour sur 41Hz.com
J'y ai déjà acheté quelques petits amplis pour réaliser des docks pour iphone.
Le son est absolument exceptionnel et de qualité audiophile (du vrai de vrai, attention les oreilles, les watts indiqués sont en vrai RMS)

J'ai réalisé un dock/lampe de bureau qui est relié à une paire de bonnes enceintes bibliothèques.
Le son est vraiment exceptionnel.
Dès que j'ai l'occasion de publier une photo je le ferai, il n'est plus chez moi.

Bonne continuation,

OPLO


----------



## Anthony (2 Octobre 2010)

OPLO a dit:


> 41Hz.com



Je te déteste : je me vois déjà reprendre le fer à souder ;-)


----------

